

Ask HN: What are your favorite tech-related movies? - isaacdl

What are some of the best movies that feature interesting technology, or portray development and hacking realistically?<p>I&#x27;ll start: maybe not particularly realistic, but The Matrix (1999) has always been one of my favorite tech-heavy movies.
======
mattl
Wargames

Hackers

Revolution OS

Freedom Downtime

Any/all Jason Scott movies

Short Circuit 2

I also made a short ~8min piece about GNU with Stephen Fry that I'm still fond
of. [http://gnu.org/fry/](http://gnu.org/fry/)

------
mindcrime
The Matrix is probably my favorite movie of all time. I've watched my DVD copy
so many times that the DVD is wearing out (eg, has scratches, etc.) and I just
had to buy a new DVD of it.

Otherwise, I like Hackers a lot (despite the unrealistic aspects), as well as
Anti-trust. War Games is another of my favorites. Also, Tron and Tron:Legacy.

Swordfish is also entertaining in its own way.

